# Snail ID Please



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

Please help me identify this snail.
Thanks,


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

Malaysian trumpet snail possibly.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I dont know but cool pic


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

MTS are livebearers and have much smoother shells.

My guess is that it's one of those newly available Indonesian snails, Tylomelania spp or some such.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

To my knowledge all tylos breed by releasing a single egg sac containing 1 pre-developed youngster. But I do agree its not a MTS, and its quite posible its a indonesian snail.


----------



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

Where can I buy them???
They are cute


----------



## belo (Sep 25, 2010)

you should post it to Buy & sell section...may be someone has it...?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Unless he's selling it, that would not be a good place to post it. I'd put your question in the FW Invert sub-forum.

To me it looks like a Cerith Snail, but those are marine snails, and lay single lines, not 7 egg wide rows...

Where did you acquire the snail in question?


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

It is a really good pic. Try www.wetwebmedia.com shoot them an e-mail and they'll get back to you.

Neale Monks is really good with snail ID and care.


----------

